# Man I'm spending $700ish a month in gas



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

I refill for like $25 a day. This is frustrating

I gotta eat gas station food because I can't cook at home with what's left after Lyfts take and gas station take and insurance and car payment

I haven't even renewed my expired tabs and Lyft allows me to drive with expired tabs but Uber doesn't. If state trooper saw my plates he/she may ticket me for expired tabs but the snow and ice are covering the plates so they haven't seen it and they normally don't stop for that. They look for dui/dwi people.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

get a tesla!


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

sumidaj said:


> get a tesla!


I can't afford it now lol.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Antares said:


> I refill for like $25 a day. This is frustrating
> 
> I gotta eat gas station food because I can't cook at home with what's left after Lyfts take and gas station take and insurance and car payment
> 
> ...


Take the bus!! 😁


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Park between trips.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sumidaj said:


> get a tesla!


Splice into a public light pole to recharge. Like the vagrants do


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> In case anyone's wondering:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.photo-kako.com/en/posterize/


Anyone wondering what???


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Splice into a public light pole to recharge. Like the vagrants do
> View attachment 685195
> View attachment 685196


At least he had public safety in mind when he taped down the electric cord with duct tape. haha


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> At least he had public safety in mind when he taped down the electric cord with duct tape. haha


The cops, everybody knew he was doing it
He has a Heater in his tent.

I think this guy was in New York, maybe Central Park.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I love comedy threads.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Antares said:


> I refill for like $25 a day. This is frustrating


That's just the nature of this industry. You're fooling yourself if you think you're making more money by giving more rides.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Grubhubflub said:


> That's just the nature of this industry. You're fooling yourself if you think you're making more money by giving more rides.


Yes absolutely, because moving your car, insurance, paying your tags, and eating should be free, with Uber/Lyft is involved.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

The re question is though... what is your total profit before expenses / gas... if youre making say $800 and spending $700 in gas......


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

sumidaj said:


> The re question is though... what is your total profit before expenses / gas... if youre making say $800 and spending $700 in gas......


Don't forget to calculate your CPM your personal CPM not the one you use for taxes I do a CPM for my taxes and the CMP to calculate my actual true expenses for doing Uber out of pocket per mile,


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

People throwing everything for their CMP that they use for taxes throwing everything that they can legally put in which they should I do the same but that CMP you use for taxes, is not going to always be a true representation of what comes out of your pocket for doing uber, it's like many here on this site seem to forget that if they had a normal job and not doing Uber or lyft, they would still have a CPM, yes it wouldn't be as high as the one doing Uber but you would still have one, I live in the Inland Empire there are people here that commute easily 50 60 70 miles or more to go to work everyday they also are going to have a high CMP and they're not doing Uber if your car is going to be used for personal use if your car is going to be used for going back and forth to a normal job and God forbid you are commuting, you're still going to have a high CMP but once again not as high as Uber or Lyft I don't understand how people are taking their car insurance, their car payment, and 100% of their car depreciation and saying that is their CPM that is actual out of pocket expense for doing uber, you do a CMP that represents what you're going to claim as a tax deduction put in everything you possibly can, and there's an actual CMP of what is costing you to move your car for Uber/Lyft out of pocket the difference being what it would cost you to move your car for a normal job and what it cost you for doing Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Buy a tire pressure gauge and check regularly. 

Low pressure will eat mpg's.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm spending at least $500.00 a month delivering pizza. On gas alone
$270.00 insurance, 5 cars.
3 of the cars are used for working.
My last fill up was [email protected] $2.99 a gallon.
I fill up nightly.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> if they had a normal job and not doing Uber or lyft, they would still have a CPM, yes it wouldn't be as high as the one doing Uber but you would still have one,


Just to clarify: CPM (_per mile_) would actually be *higher*, yet their _overall_ cost would be *lower*.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I can use myself as a personal example of something that's going to cause more depreciation to my car, even though I mostly only use my car for Uber I still have to do personal stuff in it,

I have to transport my mom once per week from Fontana California to Banning California that is nearly an 80 mile round trip

80 miles x 4.33 = 346.4 miles per month

I plan to sell my car after 4 years of use so that's
16627.2 that's miles I am adding to my car which is going to add depreciation to my and there are other things that have to be done for my mom that involved adding mileage to my car but I'm not going to do an itemization here for people here on a forum let's just say it easily pushes the total miles I'm putting on my car just for my mother is probably close to 20,000 miles, when I sell my car after 4 years I have to deduct some money for personal use because that full depreciation of the car did not come from Uber,

Let's get say for example if I wind up only getting $10,000 for my car after 4 years, I probably could have got $12,000 or more if I had not put miles on my car moving my mother back and forth but yet and still there are people on here who will be in the same situation I am sell their car and say that 100% of that depreciation is out of pocket expense for doing Uber in my case it's not.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Just to clarify: CPM (_per mile_) would actually be *higher*, yet their _overall_ cost would be *lower*.


Critical thinking for the win!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ted Fink said:


> Critical thinking for the win!


They need to Rethink It.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Don't forget to calculate your CPM your personal CPM not the one you use for taxes I do a CPM for my taxes and the CMP to calculate my actual true expenses for doing Uber out of pocket per mile,


Here's an example. The federal bean counters, in their infinite wisdom on how to stimulate the economic climate via business, allow me to *pretend* that my car costs me a certain amount for all business generating miles, as if all miles generate equivalent wear or diminished value. However, based on great record keeping and some maths on my part, I know that my car *actually* costs me less than 1/3 as much as the nice feds have permitted. My actual costs are approximately $3k despite the scary almost $12k figure in the screenshot. Thus, I owe taxes on a much lower adjusted income figure than if I had to prove my *actual* costs.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

If you're working so much that you can't afford or don't have enough time to cook at home, you need to come up with an exit strategy and find a new career. Eating gas station food will make things worse down the road and your health will greatly suffer. Find a new job or go learn a trade if you can. Find a job with a Union if possible. Heck, UPS and FedEx pay about 18 an hour for entry positions. If you can become a driver you start at $22 an hour and after four years you can make $40 an hour. That's my goal but I'm still working on my health. I'm down 55 pounds since last February and after Thanksgiving I plan to drop 100 more pounds within 6 months. I quit Uber and feel so much better than I did when I worked for them. While I have work related stress, it's no where near as bad as when I was on the road.
Good luck with whatever you do, I just recommend you get out of ride-share. It's a dead end street unless you work in a very lucrative market, and even then, the work hours and stress aren't worth it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

What Bizarro world does someone live in that they can afford to eat out but they can't afford the money to cook at home,

This reminds me of some very weird friends I have that say they can't afford an apartment but they can afford to stay in Motel 6 every night which I'm sure is about a hundred bucks a night.


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

AvisDeene said:


> If you're working so much that you can't afford or don't have enough time to cook at home, you need to come up with an exit strategy and find a new career. Eating gas station food will make things worse down the road and your health will greatly suffer. Find a new job or go learn a trade if you can. Find a job with a Union if possible. Heck, UPS and FedEx pay about 18 an hour for entry positions. If you can become a driver you start at $22 an hour and after four years you can make $40 an hour. That's my goal but I'm still working on my health. I'm down 55 pounds since last February and after Thanksgiving I plan to drop 100 more pounds within 6 months. I quit Uber and feel so much better than I did when I worked for them. While I have work related stress, it's no where near as bad as when I was on the road.
> Good luck with whatever you do, I just recommend you get out of ride-share. It's a dead end street unless you work in a very lucrative market, and even then, the work hours and stress aren't worth it.


You probably don’t want to make it a lifelong career in most cases, but doing ride-share transitionally can be better than entry level jobs when it comes to immediate pay, flexibility and working as many hours as you want or need to.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> What Bizarro world does someone live in that they can afford to eat out but they can't afford the money to cook at home,
> 
> This reminds me of some very weird friends I have that say they can't afford an apartment but they can afford to stay in Motel 6 every night which I'm sure is about a hundred bucks a night.


Bro doing groceries weekly costs a lot now. But the gas stations like Quick trip have fresh cooked sandwiches or burgers and pizza, soups etc etc for cheap around $2ish for pizza slice and $1.99 for burger. And their burgers and chicken sandwiches don't cause Dhiarrhea like Dirty McDonald's. Dude living in his moms basement who is near 40 years old has to eat high quality gas station food lol. Sometimes I go to Mediterranean Arab restaurants and weigh $5 worth of their all you can eat and I eat decent for that $5ish to $7ish.

Ask @Uber's Guber all about my gas station food eating. It's become survival of the fittest now. Last year I made mistake of selling my townhouse and now I am screwed and lost IT job and living in moms basement like some creature. I wake up gtfo out there and go hit Lyft hard until I pull in at least $200.

I just pulled in $129 in Lyft and am on break now. It's prolly guys like me that Lyft is getting demand met and doing the upfront on us. For each $100 we make, Lyft and Uber also make another $100 off us. Lyfts revenue was $3Bn last year,. Next quarterly report they're gonna show insane billions count on that and they got delivery now. Coke heads and meth heads with cars will be driving for their drug fixes. I'm averaging $28/hr now and it wouldn't surprise me if Lyft and Uber took even more from us. Early spring next year our state law makers are gonna crack down on Lyft. Only reason Lyft and Uber area even paying me the average of $28/hr and most of is that is because they know law makers and FTC are on to them.

These companies Utopia are to get to the top of index funds like Sp500 via showing insane amount of profits. As we get closer to spring 2023 I imagine Lyft will keep increasing our pay to show lawmakers we're making good money to get them off us similar to what they did for California Prop law stuff.

According to my Bank of America I've been spending a thousand dollars more than I deposited.

But with the $3 gas station food I should start becoming fine and saving way more.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> What Bizarro world does someone live in that they can afford to eat out but they can't afford the money to cook at home,
> 
> This reminds me of some very weird friends I have that say they can't afford an apartment but they can afford to stay in Motel 6 every night which I'm sure is about a hundred bucks a night.


Eating at home, contrary to belief, is not necessarily cheaper than eating while on the go.

I have compared this numerous times over the course of my work history (34 years) and the difference is often negligible.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I'm spending at least $500.00 a month delivering pizza. On gas alone
> $270.00 insurance, 5 cars.
> 3 of the cars are used for working.
> My last fill up was [email protected] $2.99 a gallon.
> I fill up nightly.


how much tips u get per day.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Antares said:


> I refill for like $25 a day. This is frustrating
> 
> I gotta eat gas station food because I can't cook at home with what's left after Lyfts take and gas station take and insurance and car payment
> 
> ...


That's 175 dollars a week on fuel which is what I pay for my Prius.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Antares said:


> I refill for like $25 a day. This is frustrating
> 
> I gotta eat gas station food because I can't cook at home with what's left after Lyfts take and gas station take and insurance and car payment
> 
> ...


Since you were so kind to post your earnings last week, that means you made $1050 last week after fuel expenses. This puts you at $52,000 a year for 40 hours a week with a generous tax write off. You are doing better than teachers.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> I can use myself as a personal example of something that's going to cause more depreciation to my car, even though I mostly only use my car for Uber I still have to do personal stuff in it,
> 
> I have to transport my mom once per week from Fontana California to Banning California that is nearly an 80 mile round trip
> 
> ...


That's really nice the way you take care of your mother.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Since you were so kind to post your earnings last week, that means you made $1050 last week after fuel expenses. This puts you at $52,000 a year for 40 hours a week with a generous tax write off. You are doing better than teachers.


Teachers only work approximately 1/2 the year.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Antares said:


> According to my Bank of America I've been spending a thousand dollars more than I deposited.


Dude, that is not good. You need to cut back on driving, because you're spending wayy too much on gas. It's not going to straighten itself out. You need to take action. Start saving your money somehow.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> bull shit


He's actually right. You might not be spending as much actual money by eating at home, but the overall cost is higher. Unless, of course, you just eat ham sandwiches.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Grubhubflub said:


> Dude, that is not good. You need to cut back on driving, because you're spending wayy too much on gas. It's not going to straighten itself out. You need to take action. Start saving your money somehow.


I've been working on it.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Since you were so kind to post your earnings last week, that means you made $1050 last week after fuel expenses. This puts you at $52,000 a year for 40 hours a week with a generous tax write off. You are doing better than teachers.


Teachers were protesting lol


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Jimmy44 said:


> That's 175 dollars a week on fuel which is what I pay for my Prius.


You pay $175 a week for fuel for your Prius


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

Since gas prices aren’t the same in different regions and we all have different earnings and may be driving in different tiers (X vs XL vs Lux/Premiere vs Black), just looking at total amount spent on gas doesn’t give the whole financial picture.

Also, the MPG of your car isn’t the only thing that matters. Comfort, safety, tier eligibility, tip effect and other things can be relevant. From a comfort standpoint alone, I wouldn’t want to spend all day in an old Prius 😂. 

Gotta look at the whole picture and not just one factor in isolation.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Grubhubflub said:


> He's actually right. You might not be spending as much actual money by eating at home, but the overall cost is higher. Unless, of course, you just eat ham sandwiches.


why ham sandwiches, food food containers




__





Amazon.com : car food food containers






www.amazon.com


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Qdx said:


> Since gas prices aren’t the same in different regions and we all have different earnings and may be driving in different tiers (X vs XL vs Lux/Premiere vs Black), just looking at total amount spent on gas doesn’t give the whole financial picture.
> 
> Also, the MPG of your car isn’t the only thing that matters. Comfort, safety, tier eligibility, tip effect and other things can be relevant. From a comfort standpoint alone, I wouldn’t want to spend all day in an old Prius 😂.
> 
> Gotta look at the whole picture and not just one factor in isolation.


thrend is about gas and food, Not about Comfort, safety, tier eligibility, tip,
and he has posted his earnings.

if you wish to talk about comfort, comfort is why i drive a MKZ and it can do Lyft LUX


----------



## Qdx (5 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> thrend is about gas and food, Not about Comfort, safety, tier eligibility, tip,
> and he has posted his earnings.
> 
> if you wish to talk about comfort, comfort is why i drive a MKZ and it can do Lyft LUX


I’m just saying that we gotta be comparing apples to apples. Comparing MPG of similar vehicle types is different than comparing completely different vehicle types. Switching from a Lux vehicle to an old Prius would change more about my day to day work life than just how much I spend on gas.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Qdx said:


> Since gas prices aren’t the same in different regions and we all have different earnings and may be driving in different tiers (X vs XL vs Lux/Premiere vs Black), just looking at total amount spent on gas doesn’t give the whole financial picture.
> 
> Also, the MPG of your car isn’t the only thing that matters. Comfort, safety, tier eligibility, tip effect and other things can be relevant. From a comfort standpoint alone, I wouldn’t want to spend all day in an old Prius 😂.
> 
> Gotta look at the whole picture and not just one factor in isolation.


I average $3.24 a gallon across various gas stations.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Teachers only work approximately 1/2 the year.


75% of the year when you count out planning, grading, workshops, etc. This works out to 250 days a year, which is on par with a 250 day work year with holidays and vacation.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Qdx said:


> I’m just saying that we gotta be comparing apples to apples. Comparing MPG of similar vehicle types is different than comparing completely different vehicle types. Switching from a Lux vehicle to an old Prius would change more about my day to day work life than just how much I spend on gas.


yes the right car will change how, where you drive, pick-ups you accept and the time you drive.

the why i work big events is different than if i was driving a toyota camry,
i am now in my car weekday mornings by 3am use to be 4 am


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Antares said:


> Teachers were protesting lol


They also have degrees. Maybe compare yourself to a city worker that likely makes $45k a year. You could always be a bus driver and shoot for a pension.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Antares said:


> You pay $175 a week for fuel for your Prius


Yes 25 dollars a day equals 175 a week.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Antares said:


> Bro doing groceries weekly costs a lot now. But the gas stations like Quick trip have fresh cooked sandwiches or burgers and pizza, soups etc etc for cheap around $2ish for pizza slice and $1.99 for burger.


Yeah, groceries are expensive now, but ground-up processed chicken lips & assholes are still a bargain for the time being...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> 75% of the year when you count out planning, grading, workshops, etc. This works out to 250 days a year, which is on par with a 250 day work year with holidays and vacation.


2.5 months off for the summer, 2 weeks for winter break, 2 weeks for spring break… right there alone is 14 paid weeks off not counting holidays, snow days, etc. So roughly 16 paid weeks off, way more days off than you or me… lol


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yeah, groceries are expensive now, but ground-up processed chicken lips & assholes are still a bargain for the time being...


So are you saying buy assholes instead of whole asses? 🤔


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

stutzz said:


> $2 a slice vs $3.50 for a whole pizza at Costco (4 pizzas in a box for $14)
> gas is also .20-40 cheaper
> $5 for a whole chicken
> You pay a lot extra for convenience


I don't like Costco. I've bought that $5 grilled whole chicken before. I eat smart and watch portions. Also I pay $3.24 for gas. I go to cheaper gas stations. Also i don't wanna eat a whole pizza. I'll get fat if I do.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

stutzz said:


> Not even close to negligible.
> $10 gets me a burger n fries out and about $7 gets ya a 7/11 pizza, or 5 or 6 items on a dollar menu...
> 
> For $10 a day I get 2 eggs with bacon sausage and veggies mixed, whole wheat toast in and oatmeal for breakfast.
> ...


Right now… It cost me $30 per day to eat at home. It cost me $30 per day to eat at restaurants.

The difference between the 2? At home I eat higher quality foods, and eat more often. On the road I eat carb dense meals, and eat less often.

Your current weekly budget is $75, mine is $210. I don’t starve myself, I eat whatever I want within my budget, and I eat good.

I have done this calculation for 34 working years and there is no difference in cost. You are free to disagree but I really could care less if you do.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> 2.5 months off for the summer, 2 weeks for winter break, 2 weeks for spring break… right there alone is 14 paid weeks off not counting holidays, snow days, etc. So roughly 16 paid weeks off, way more days off than you or me… lol


There are a number of studies that show there's more hours that they take home with them. I wouldn't do what they do for $75k a year.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

stutzz said:


> $2 a slice vs $3.50 for a whole pizza at Costco (4 pizzas in a box for $14)
> gas is also .20-40 cheaper
> $5 for a whole chicken
> You pay a lot extra for convenience


You seem to forget, that many drivers on the road have no choice but to use convenience. It’s not always easy to run home every time you are hungry.

And before you say it… yes, I know you can bring food with you from home…


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> There are a number of studies that show there's more hours that they take home with them. I wouldn't do what they do for $75k a year.


The average school day is about 6 to 6.5 hours. Even if they work at home for 2 hours after the fact, still just about 8 hours per day on average.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Antares said:


> Bro doing groceries weekly costs a lot now. But the gas stations like Quick trip have fresh cooked sandwiches or burgers and pizza, soups etc etc for cheap around $2ish for pizza slice and $1.99 for burger. And their burgers and chicken sandwiches don't cause Dhiarrhea like Dirty McDonald's. Dude living in his moms basement who is near 40 years old has to eat high quality gas station food lol. Sometimes I go to Mediterranean Arab restaurants and weigh $5 worth of their all you can eat and I eat decent for that $5ish to $7ish.
> 
> Ask @Uber's Guber all about my gas station food eating. It's become survival of the fittest now. Last year I made mistake of selling my townhouse and now I am screwed and lost IT job and living in moms basement like some creature. I wake up gtfo out there and go hit Lyft hard until I pull in at least $200.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

stutzz said:


> It's Could'nt care less.
> I don't starve myself I eat healthy 3 times a day.
> If I ate $30 a day at home I'd be 400 pounds.
> There is a difference a huge difference in buying in bulk whether you care or not. Unless your math doesn't think 50% is a big difference.
> To each they own.


Well what are you 350?


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Antares said:


> Also i don't wanna eat a whole pizza. I'll get fat if I do.


Too late for that...  
Eating at home is cheap, easy, and fast. Plenty of websites with Meals In Minutes sections. I cooked in a used microwave when it was all i had until i could afford a cheap stove.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

stutzz said:


> It's Could'nt care less.
> I don't starve myself I eat healthy 3 times a day.
> If I ate $30 a day at home I'd be 400 pounds.
> There is a difference a huge difference in buying in bulk whether you care or not. Unless your math doesn't think 50% is a big difference.
> To each they own.


It’s “couldn’t” care less, not “could’nt“. So before you go all grammar nazi fix your own mistakes first.

Both “couldn’t care less” and “could care less” are both acceptable, although “could care less” is more informal in its usage.

Comparing dollars to physical weight is illogical. I may eat better cuts of meat, higher quality cold cuts, or name brand foods where you go generic or store brands. I never said buying in bulk is bad.

Your calorie intake is much different than mine. I require lots of calories per day to maintain my weight.

However, I maintain my $30 per day budget for food whether dining in or dining out. There is no statistical difference.

Whether you agree or disagree I could care less.


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Antares said:


> I refill for like $25 a day. This is frustrating
> 
> I gotta eat gas station food because I can't cook at home with what's left after Lyfts take and gas station take and insurance and car payment
> 
> ...


I am paying at least 1000 a month in gas I drive a Toyota camry


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

I am paying like 1200 a month in gas and another 1200 a month to avis rent a car...brutal


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The average school day is about 6 to 6.5 hours. Even if they work at home for 2 hours after the fact, still just about 8 hours per day on average.


I think you should be a teacher.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I think you should be a teacher.


Nah… had 3 relatives in my family that were teachers though…


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Buff69 said:


> I am paying at least 1000 a month in gas I drive a Toyota camry


I drive a Camry too. You must be refilling way more than I am.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Toocutetofail said:


> how much tips u get per day.


$180.00 Sunday
37 cents a minute . Going & coming back empty.
Hourly pay.


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Antares said:


> I drive a Camry too. You must be refilling way more than I am.
> [/QUOTE40-50 dollars a day..Tesla..any electric car you winning


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

God damn $50/day. In poor countries people make $50 in a whole month


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> That's where this shit comes from.
> 
> View attachment 685302
> View attachment 685303
> ...


Reported your harassment and using some other guys fotos on inappropriate forum


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> Ok Muffin-top but they're your pictures
> 
> View attachment 685322
> View attachment 685323


I do pray they ban you


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

stutzz said:


> You pay a lot extra for convenience


True. And many Costco gas pumpers couldn't calculate their own round-trip cost to get to and from the Costco gas pumps. Or maybe they're just scared to look at the $5 to $20 they pay for the round trip.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Antares said:


> Reported your harassment and using some other guys fotos on inappropriate forum


Grow up, we all know it's you. You get all messed up and post your real name and pictures every few weeks. Your 9-to-5 fired you because you're a cokehead; i call you a crackhead because that's where you're headed. If you wouldn't have snorted your condo money you'd have money in the bank, a good job, you'd have gone on that vacation, life would be something other than Gollumn living in a cave.

Ya gotta clean up, you're headed for Skid Row.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

stutzz said:


> nope always been a skinny guy no matter how much I eat never got past 160. But then again I don't eat $30 of food a day.
> I've learned the more you eat the more ya doo doo and the bigger the doodoo
> 
> The body is the most efficient waste management system ever, your body either uses it as energy, stores it as fat, or turns it to waste. Some eat to live other live to eat. I see food as nothing but calories gas for my tank.


You are basing that $30 per day on quantity and not quality. So your argument fails.

You also sound like you are petrified of taking a nice healthy shit. You rather the shit sit in your colon for 3 days or a week or whatever instead of being evacuated as fast as possible. Yep, that sounds real healthy.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

stutzz said:


> No ones arguing with you super serious weirdos, only children try and decipher tone from text that's why emoticons were invented & machete don't emoticon that's for women & children.
> 
> Eating out is NOT cheaper than buying in bulk from a warehouse club. Periodt.
> 
> ...


So you are a sock account… got it.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

My fuel costs have very rarely exceeded 15%
even the week I was forced to pay $6 a gallon
Since ufp came it's more like 7.5%.
Lighten up the pressure on gas and brakes dude...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> So you are a sock account… got it.


This is his fifth account just this week. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

.


New2This said:


> This is his fifth account just this week. 🤷‍♂️


I think he gets angrier every time he comes back… maybe it’s because his reaction score is always so low… lol


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> .
> 
> I think he gets angrier every time he comes back… maybe it’s because his reaction score is always so low… lol


If you combined all his posts from different accounts he'd probably have more posts than @tohunt4me.


----------



## Mikekk (Aug 6, 2020)

Antares said:


> I refill for like $25 a day. This is frustrating
> 
> I gotta eat gas station food because I can't cook at home with what's left after Lyfts take and gas station take and insurance and car payment
> 
> ...


25 lol I spent 40


----------



## Ty110072 (Aug 23, 2016)

I think you mean tags. Every time you say tabs? Not sure what that is, or if English is your 2nd language? Maybe it's just me, however I have never heard of (tags) referred as (tabs).


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Didn't read through entire posts, but insurance may not cover you with expired registration/tags. However they will gladly take your money. You need to check on this, if toy get in an accident you will be facing a big problem.


----------



## Marisela C (Aug 2, 2018)

Antares said:


> I refill for like $25 a day. This is frustrating
> 
> I gotta eat gas station food because I can't cook at home with what's left after Lyfts take and gas station take and insurance and car payment
> 
> ...





Antares said:


> I refill for like $25 a day. This is frustrating
> 
> I gotta eat gas station food because I can't cook at home with what's left after Lyfts take and gas station take and insurance and car payment
> 
> ...


You’re broke because you’re eating gas station food at gas station prices…. This not to mention the harm it’s doing to your body and the medical expenses that come with that.


----------



## Mohuff (Oct 22, 2017)

Antares said:


> I refill for like $25 a day. This is frustrating
> 
> I gotta eat gas station food because I can't cook at home with what's left after Lyfts take and gas station take and insurance and car payment
> 
> ...


about half of what I spend and I still make money. If you are buying food at a gas station, maybe you shouldn't.


----------



## Theo Offficen (2 mo ago)

sumidaj said:


> The re question is though... what is your total profit before expenses / gas... if youre making say $800 and spending $700 in gas......


 Someone is spending 25 or $30 a month is doing a lot more than just driving for Lyft they're doing other things that have nothing to do with making money while driving, I do about 4,000 a month while driving, so my $900 a month in gas is 900 a month. It's the tax deductible expense and not a big deal. Or an ordinary an average consumer might be spending $100 to 200 a month in gas they're not driving 100 to 150 miles a day which would warrant the $30 a day in gas cost. The 50 cents a mile deduction allowance that the IRS puts on for you know but I like to call tax debatable, if for just that, the average driver, it does not take into account a professional driver, such as we are. Therefore we must assume a dollar and a quarter per mile just in expenses alone and it's tax deductible but this is where you got to keep your receipts or at least use a bank that can help you collate their different payments out such as for gas and for food or for car other things such as tires dashboard lights power steering brakes brake pads rotors are so cheap you might as well get a new rotors when you get pads, hardly that much of an extra labor if you're doing it on the regular, headlight replacement which if you're doing a lot of night driving in the winter months, you're going to go through two headlights a year Door switch solenoids key holes ignition switch especially if doing a lot of engine shut off while trips, the amount of gas you save while idling is barely measurable as opposed to oil changes you need to do those every 2,000 miles if you're going to have your car idling a lot like say 12 to 18 hours a day like I do You start throwing camshaft engine codes you know it's time to change the oil right?.``


----------



## Theo Offficen (2 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Just to clarify: CPM (_per mile_) would actually be *higher*, yet their _overall_ cost would be *lower*.


Well no it would not because if you're this guy is spending 700 per month in gas he's doing about he's averaging 70 miles a day 7 days a week, not a normal job would be doing that you'd still be driving less miles if you're commuting 90 miles a day for four or five days a week still would be less than 700 a month.

Based on a $4 a gallon cost a little higher a little lower, g his MPG is probably only about 20 to 22 miles per gallon, pretty horrible. When you consider a hybrid a Nissan leaf you can probably get used with maybe a thousand miles for about 10 grand, I'm talking maybe a year possibly 2 years old, 100 miles to the gallon. It has an engine which charges the battery does not power the car. The batteries power the car.

I believe Toyota has a model like this it's not the Prius something else. It's in like a sport SUV style.

But double the price for even a one or two year old car if you're going to go Toyota. The engine that the leaf uses is really good and not to worry like the engines of their regular cars for the last 15 years that suck.

I think the batteries are a 200 or a 220 miles per full charge or a 85% charge, you can eat out about another 30 MI and a near 95% charge, the gas engine will not provide much more than 85 to 90% charge and then it'll shut off, you have to go to a plug station if you want to get the full 100%. Which is recommended every couple of months I believe with normal driving so for us probably once a week or once every two weeks.

Battery replacement cost is probably around 5 grand, which you're not going to have to worry about for at least 20 years, and the engine is a $400 replacement cost which you should probably buy now if you're going to get a Nissan leaf order an extra engine and have it sit around cuz you probably will need it in about 5 to 10 years, it'll cost you $500 to 600 to get it repaired if it does break down, it does need oil changes as well and a little more often than you might think, because the oil will break down sooner than the engine would be running and being used.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Theo Offficen said:


> ordinary an average consumer might be spending $100 to 200 a month in gas they're not driving 100 to 150 miles a day which would warrant the $30 a day in gas cost


Move to the Inland Empire Cali and work in LA or OC and you may spend $30 to $40+ in gas a day,
1,000's here do that.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Theo Offficen said:


> Someone is spending 25 or $30 a month is doing a lot more than just driving for Lyft they're doing other things that have nothing to do with making money while driving, ``



Spending more than $25 - $30 a month on gas is more than doing lyft? 


Where do you live where the gas is so cheap?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Theo Offficen said:


> it does not take into account a professional driver, such as we are. Therefore we must assume a dollar and a quarter per mile just in expenses alone


who is we, most rideshare drivers don't drive full time and most are not professional in any way,
$1.25 in expenses per mile, what the hell are you driving,

eating out on the road that is your choice, there are great car food container systems.


Amazon.com : car food containers


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lyle said:


> Didn't read through entire posts, but insurance may not cover you with expired registration/tags. However they will gladly take your money. You need to check on this, if toy get in an accident you will be facing a big problem.


I mentioned this earlier but he got pissed cuz I used his pics he previously posted. 

Also if his insurance denies him Lyft's insurance may not cover him either.

They'll still take the $2,500 deductible because they're Lyft.


----------



## That American (Apr 22, 2021)

So all you Folks who Voted for that Inverted genius Biden after he told you he would double gas prices are you feeling stupid because you didn't believe him?


----------



## Theo Offficen (2 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Move to the Inland Empire Cali and work in LA or OC and you may spend $25 $30+ in gas a day,
> 1,000's here do that.


I wouldn't need to move there I'm in Chicago area now and that's what I'm paying per day able to be around the averaging 120 miles a day and I'm paying $25 to $30 in gas. That's around $3.80 a gallon you're paying I think you said 399 that's cheap compared to a month ago, weren't you guys paying $5/gal, even higher?

So yeah everyday spending that every day because I drive 7 days a week. How many miles do you get in California that 25 to $30 a gallon how many gallons are you putting in for 25 and 30 dollars? Are those prices an average mpg I would imagine you're probably putting it in 8 gallons for that amount of money?


----------



## Useful237 (2 mo ago)

tohunt4me said:


> I'm spending at least $500.00 a month delivering pizza. On gas alone
> $270.00 insurance, 5 cars.
> 3 of the cars are used for working.
> My last fill up was [email protected] $2.99 a gallon.
> I fill up nightly.


Why so many cars?


----------



## Duval0076 (2 mo ago)

tohunt4me said:


> I'm spending at least $500.00 a month delivering pizza. On gas alone
> $270.00 insurance, 5 cars.
> 3 of the cars are used for working.
> My last fill up was [email protected] $2.99 a gallon.
> I fill up nightly.


$2.99 a gallon!! That’s a great price!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Duval0076 said:


> $2.99 a gallon!! That’s a great price!!


35 miles from Gulf of Mexico.
30 miles from several Refineries .
Every major brand refinery within 60 miles.

We SHOULD have GREAT GAS PRICES.

WE PRODUCE A LARGE PERCENTAGE OF THE NATIONS OIL & GAS HERE.









Picture of Louisiana State Capitol building NEXT TO EXXON REFINERY BATON ROUGE.

EXXON SENT ME A CHECK LAST YEAR FOR PERMISSION TO RUN A PIPELINE UNDER A SMALL STRIP OF PROPERTY IN BATON ROUGE THAT I OWN 1/80 SHARE OF.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You should see the mile long freight trains of plastic beads heading to Canada several times a week.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Useful237 said:


> Why so many cars?


If one car becomes" Hot" to police or individuals due to being number 1 Driver with best delivery times & revenue generated. . . . It gets to " Cool Down".

It " Disappears" for a while.

Also, cars break down.

I like variety.

Many reasons.

Just got 2 cars out shop this month.
Minor repairs on 1.
Moderate repairs on another.

Now 3rd backup gets power steering MAINTENENCE next.

Mechanics are overbooked 
Repairs take longer now.
Always have a spare car.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Theo Offficen said:


> I wouldn't need to move there I'm in Chicago area now and that's what I'm paying per day able to be around the averaging 120 miles a day and I'm paying $25 to $30 in gas. That's around $3.80 a gallon you're paying I think you said 399 that's cheap compared to a month ago, weren't you guys paying $5/gal, even higher?
> 
> So yeah everyday spending that every day because I drive 7 days a week. How many miles do you get in California that 25 to $30 a gallon how many gallons are you putting in for 25 and 30 dollars? Are those prices an average mpg I would imagine you're probably putting it in 8 gallons for that amount of money?


I didn't say the cost per gallons, it's hovering around 5 bucks per gallon in the Inland Empire, and the cost that I gave for commuting from the Inland Empire to Orange County Los Angeles was a little low it was based on my car's MPG which is around 34 miles per gallon, most are going to pay a lot more.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

That American said:


> So all you Folks who Voted for that Inverted genius Biden after he told you he would double gas prices are you feeling stupid because you didn't believe him?


 You're welcome!


Heisenburger said:


> In the run up to election day this year, it's maddeningly bizarre how the current POTUS did not force *all the free market suppliers* (oil refineries) to sell their inventories at a much lower price and also how he didn't force *all* *the free market buyers* (retail gas station owners) nationwide to sell at $0.99/gallon for at least a month, no a week, before election day. Instead prices were watched actually rising before the election and then falling afterwards. The insanity! Surely Trump would have dictated much better.
> View attachment 685230


----------



## Trucker girl (2 mo ago)

Not sure why anyone still drives for Uber and Lyft. Both companies treat you like crap and pay you really crappy rates. If you got together and all stopped working for these liberal lunatics they would also be out of a job.
In my opinion your best bet would be to move out if Cali. It’s no longer a great place to live and move to another state that doesn’t tax the crap out of you and you can find a decent job and work for these morons part time.
Just a thought. Gas prices in Cali will continue to rise because morons will continue to vote in these idiots and they will use your money to give to illegals and other countries while you are still driving for Uber trying to scrap by.


----------



## Trucker girl (2 mo ago)

That American said:


> So all you Folks who Voted for that Inverted genius Biden after he told you he would double gas prices are you feeling stupid because you didn't believe him?


These idiot Dummycrats will never learn. Democrats are not your friends. Stop voting for these morons. They’re trying to turn this country into a socialist country. If you want that kind of country please go visit Venezuela, Cuba, Korea, China. Your President is a crime boss!! He’s a joke to this country and he’s running a circus!!


----------



## Useful237 (2 mo ago)

Trucker girl said:


> Not sure why anyone still drives for Uber and Lyft. Both companies treat you like crap and pay you really crappy rates. If you got together and all stopped working for these liberal lunatics they would also be out of a job.
> In my opinion your best bet would be to move out if Cali. It’s no longer a great place to live and move to another state that doesn’t tax the crap out of you and you can find a decent job and work for these morons part time.
> Just a thought. Gas prices in Cali will continue to rise because morons will continue to vote in these idiots and they will use your money to give to illegals and other countries while you are still driving for Uber trying to scrap by.


Not sure why anyone would come on an Uber and Lyft driver forum who doesn't drive for either.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Sing along everybody!

_The Socks come out at night! 





_


Trucker girl said:


> Not sure why anyone still drives for Uber and Lyft. Both companies treat you like crap and pay you really crappy rates. If you got together and all stopped working for these liberal lunatics they would also be out of a job.
> In my opinion your best bet would be to move out if Cali. It’s no longer a great place to live and move to another state that doesn’t tax the crap out of you and you can find a decent job and work for these morons part time.
> Just a thought. Gas prices in Cali will continue to rise because morons will continue to vote in these idiots and they will use your money to give to illegals and other countries while you are still driving for Uber trying to scrap by.





Trucker girl said:


> These idiot Dummycrats will never learn. Democrats are not your friends. Stop voting for these morons. They’re trying to turn this country into a socialist country. If you want that kind of country please go visit Venezuela, Cuba, Korea, China. Your President is a crime boss!! He’s a joke to this country and he’s running a circus!!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Useful237 said:


> Not sure why anyone would come on an Uber and Lyft driver forum who doesn't drive for either.


Facts.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

I have a six cylinder it's taking me $50 a day all I can say is this is a losing endeavor and get out while you can Uber and Lyft is owned by the most evil people on the face of the Earth and they will give you 10 cents a mile and think that's okay because they feel like you don't deserve money anyway they feel like only them and their people deserve money


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If they can Not take care of the people who make them possible . . They DESERVE TO PERISH !


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ummm5487 said:


> I have a six cylinder


No six cylinder should ever be used for standard Lyft. Never. Deselect regular Lyft rides so that you won't even see those offers/requests/pings.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Get a real job. 

There, fixed that for you.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> If they can Not take care of the people who make them possible . . They DESERVE TO PERISH !


That's what Kanye is saying 🤭


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

pwnzor said:


> Get a real job.


Like truck driver?


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

sumidaj said:


> get a tesla!


A Tesla? Do you mean the fuel and coal-powered pieces of junk? No thanks.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Ummm5487 said:


> That's what Kanye is saying 🤭


OMG. You can't say Kanye anymore because IT'S RACIST. He gets offended. It's now Ye. 
Ridiculous and absurd on its face I know but his career should have been over with the Taylor Swift incident.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Heisenburger said:


> Like truck driver?


That's a REAL job as I did it for 47 years before I retired. If I was still doing it I would be making 6 figures. And believe me, it ain't easy.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> I live in the Inland Empire there are people here that commute easily 50 60 70 miles or more to go to work everyday


If I lived there (I would never btw) and was forced to drive 70 miles each way to work I believe I would poke myself in the eye.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Markisonit said:


> If I lived there (I would never btw) and was forced to drive 70 miles each way to work I believe I would poke myself in the eye.


Thousands and thousands if not hundreds of thousands moved to the Inland Empire because housing was cheap, and they still had good jobs in Los Angeles Orange County and even San Diego thousands and thousands of people here commute everyday to work.

In fact I was one of them, when I first came to the Inland Empire 25 years ago I moved to Moreno valley, I commuted to Long Beach for about a year until I found a local job, which was driving Taxi, one of my neighbors in the apartment I was living in her job was at Union Station Downtown LA.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Markisonit said:


> OMG. You can't say Kanye anymore because IT'S RACIST. He gets offended. It's now Ye.
> Ridiculous and absurd on its face I know but his career should have been over with the Taylor Swift incident.


You can say to what but not the who


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Markisonit said:


> A Tesla? Do you mean the fuel and coal-powered pieces of junk? No thanks.


Id never buy one.. theyre ugly and have the build quality of a Fiat


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> I mentioned this earlier but he got pissed cuz I used his pics he previously posted.
> 
> Also if his insurance denies him Lyft's insurance may not cover him either.
> 
> They'll still take the $2,500 deductible because they're Lyft.


I didn't post pics on public forums. You're inmature and grown man and constantly posting same pics with some fat Anubis. Grow out of that. I've been growing out of stuff myself. Man I'm gonna go do hookah later on to destress


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Ummm5487 said:


> I have a six cylinder it's taking me $50 a day all I can say is this is a losing endeavor and get out while you can Uber and Lyft is owned by the most evil people on the face of the Earth and they will give you 10 cents a mile and think that's okay because they feel like you don't deserve money anyway they feel like only them and their people deserve money
> View attachment 685668


Bus driver jobs are paying well and they fill the gas for you from their own budget. There's shortage of bus drivers


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> I have a six cylinder it's taking me $50 a day all I can say is this is a losing endeavor and get out while you can Uber and Lyft is owned by the most evil people on the face of the Earth and they will give you 10 cents a mile and think that's okay because they feel like you don't deserve money anyway they feel like only them and their people deserve money
> View attachment 685668


So why are _you_ still driving for them?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Lyle said:


> Didn't read through entire posts, but insurance may not cover you with expired registration/tags. However they will gladly take your money. You need to check on this, if toy get in an accident you will be facing a big problem.


They legally have to cover. They may say we won't cover your car damage but any injury to me or the other parties property and injuries they must cover. A person is human and many people forget to renew when due so insurance can't use something person forgotten to do against them.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Antares said:


> I didn't post pics on public forums. You're inmature and grown man and constantly posting same pics with some fat Anubis. Grow out of that. I've been growing out of stuff myself. Man I'm gonna go do hookah later on to destress


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> View attachment 685702
> View attachment 685703


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Antares said:


> They legally have to cover. They may say we won't cover your car damage but any injury to me or the other parties property and injuries they must cover. A person is human and many people forget to renew when due so insurance can't use something person forgotten to do against them.


Sure they can. Guess what happens if you forget to pay your property or income taxes? If you forget to renew your drivers license? If you forget to transfer money to your checking account? If you forget to pay your mortgage?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Antares said:


>


Enough with the stupid memes already. Post original content or don’t bother.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Antares said:


> I've been growing out of stuff myself.


Besides your jeans?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Antares said:


> They legally have to cover. They may say we won't cover your car damage but any injury to me or the other parties property and injuries they must cover. A person is human and many people forget to renew when due so insurance can't use something person forgotten to do against them.


If your car doesn't have valid tags, it shouldn't be on the road.

If it shouldn't be on the road they can deny a claim.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Antares said:


> They legally have to cover. They may say we won't cover your car damage but any injury to me or the other parties property and injuries they must cover. A person is human and many people forget to renew when due so insurance can't use something person forgotten to do against them.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> View attachment 685704


Yep the expired tabs have nothing to do with insurance company coverage.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Antares said:


> Yep the expired tabs have nothing to do with insurance company coverage.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> View attachment 685706
> View attachment 685707
> View attachment 685708


Insurance never asked to see my registration when I was getting the insurance policy 😁😁


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Antares said:


> Insurance never asked to see my registration when I was getting the insurance policy 😁😁


was your car registration revoked?

why can you not renew tags? on your rideshare clown car..lol


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

i don't get it, you have money for guns, hookah, gas station food and so on, but no money for tags.


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

Atavar said:


> So why are _you_ still driving for them?


I actually posted about how I got a real job now... But I still drive part-time but really not as much as I thought I would today is my first day doing any rideshare trips and it's Friday.. so that shows how into this I am... I haven't done any trips in a week or more and I jump out here thinking I'm about to make money and they're trying to send me 30 miles for $3 I was hoping things had got better but it seems like things are only getting worse.. this is my side hustle but I see I might have to find me another side hustle


https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/my-shuttle-driving-tips-vs-rideshare-tips.473318/#post-7573147


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> i don't get it, you have money for guns, hookah, gas station food and so on, but no money for tags.


It's just a stupid sticker the state makes money from. Most people are driving around expired. There's even a Luxury Lexus that has had tabs expired for way longer than me. Mine has been expired since October and Uber has been nagging me about it. We're not in New York or other places where they heavily enforce it. We have defunded police here and most cops and state troopers don't care unless maybe if they stopped you for something else and even then they won't ticket..


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ummm5487 said:


> I actually posted about how I got a real job now... But I still drive part-time but really not as much as I thought I would today is my first day doing any rideshare trips and it's Friday.. so that shows how into this I am... I haven't done any trips in a week or more and I jump out here thinking I'm about to make money and they're trying to send me 30 miles for $3 I was hoping things had got better but it seems like things are only getting worse.. this is my side hustle but I see I might have to find me another side hustle
> 
> 
> https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/my-shuttle-driving-tips-vs-rideshare-tips.473318/#post-7573147


Congrats! That’s what it is good for.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Antares said:


> Yep the expired tabs have nothing to do with insurance company coverage.


Call your agent and ask. Better to find out now.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I know in Mpls they won’t even pull you over for expired tags if you have dark skin tone. There was a big article about it a while ago.
If you have an accident or get a ticket for something else though they will cite you for the tags too.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Antares said:


> It's just a stupid sticker the state makes money from. Most people are driving around expired. There's even a Luxury Lexus that has had tabs expired for way longer than me. Mine has been expired since October and Uber has been nagging me about it. We're not in New York or other places where they heavily enforce it. We have defunded police here and most cops and state troopers don't care unless maybe if they stopped you for something else and even then they won't ticket..
> (link to images removed)


why are you displaying someone else's license plate


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> why are you displaying someone else's license plate


It's on my dashcam. Just to show his tabs are expired


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Antares said:


> It's on my dashcam. Just to show his tabs are expired


You need to clean your windshield


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

New2This said:


> You need to clean your windshield


I used windshield fluid and windshield wipers to clean them


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I q


Antares said:


> I used windshield fluid and windshield wipers to clean them


it didn’t work


----------



## Agnostic (2 mo ago)

You need this. It will pay for itself


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

sumidaj said:


> get a tesla!


Guy can't even renew his registration and you're telling him to get a Tesla.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Antares said:


> Yep the expired tabs have nothing to do with insurance company coverage.


Correct.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> If your car doesn't have valid tags, it shouldn't be on the road.
> 
> If it shouldn't be on the road they can deny a claim.





Antares said:


> Yep the expired tabs have nothing to do with insurance company coverage.


I stand corrected.

This is from a Minnesota lawyer: 









Can You File a Car Crash Claim with an Expired Tag?


Find out what affect, if any, an expired car registration may have on your ability to seek compensation after being injured in a car crash.




www.tsrinjurylaw.com





I'm surprised because I know insurance companies will use any excuse not to pay a claim.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Markisonit said:


> If I lived there (I would never btw) and was forced to drive 70 miles each way to work I believe I would poke myself in the eye.


It's extremely common there. People who work in the city can't afford to live there, so they have to move way the hell out to the desert shithole of meth labs and gangs. 

Which isn't to say there aren't meth labs and gangs in the city, it's just that it's a lower class of criminal and you're more likely to become collateral damage.


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

pwnzor said:


> View attachment 685867


????


----------



## pwnzor (Jun 27, 2017)

Antares said:


> ????


I just found it funny that you deride others for their "inmaturity" vis a vis the pictures they post while having your own profile pic displaying a gun like you're a gang banger.

You just need a big money grip and a rhinestone grill


----------

